# Post Traumatic Fibromyalgia and....



## Guest (May 25, 1999)

Hi, my mother developed POST TRAUMATIC FIBROMYALGIA after a major car accident several years ago.. Then about 6 months ago, I had intestinal surgery for my Crohn's Disease, and was on a steroid medication called Prednisone..When I finally came-OFF the drug, the withdrwl of it, gave me TEMPORARY POST PREDNISONE FIBROMYALGIA!Im better now!------------------Jennifer L(Canadian Crohn's Message Board)www.insidetheweb.com/mbs.cgi/mb330438


----------

